# Batteries with outlets?



## pri0n (May 12, 2012)

So I need to do some lighting for an outside application way out in the desert at night. I really don't want to buy a generator beacuse they are expensive and noisy. Do they sell large batteries that have outlets on them. I found this http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=generator+with+battery&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=313280644083635959&sa=X&ei=NMSuT-7WLOae2QW3pCA&ved=0CM4BEPICMAQ
but it's way too expensive and I just want a battery that I can charge at home then take with me. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Ken_McE (May 15, 2012)

The Hensel may be overkill. It is not actually a battery with outlets, it is a battery and a DC to AC inverter. How large a load do you need to run for how long?


----------



## deadrx7conv (May 16, 2012)

That Hensel is a $1000 joke. 

Definitely need more details.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 16, 2012)

For that price you might as well consider a honda inverter generator instead


----------



## Canuke (Jun 8, 2012)

More details needed. What is expected total power draw, duration, budget, light source type constraints? You can get a marine deep-cycle battery and a $30 inverter for an operation involving a few hundred watts and running for an hour or two, and it starts going up from there.


----------

